
Ask HN: How fast do you think EV's will be adopted? - woodandsteel
The use of electric automobiles is increasing, but there is a lot of disagreement about how fast it is going to happen in the future.<p>At one end are people who think there is a tipping point coming pretty soon, and by 2030 EV&#x27;s will be the majority produced. At the other end are those who think adoption is going to be very slow, and in 2030 ICE&#x27;s will still be the great majority produced, and that will continue for many decades. And there are various views in between.<p>So what is your prediction as to what proportion of autos produced in 2030 will be EV&#x27;s?  And what is your reasoning?
======
11thEarlOfMar
I have a 40 minute Silicon Valley commute. A year ago, I casually counted 25
Tesla Model 3s. A month ago, 75.

If there were no Tesla, and the majors took VWs approach, I'd say it's
multiple decades for EVs to overtake ICE units on the road. Tesla confounded
the EV pundits by making not just the fastest and safest EVs, but the fastest
and safest cars, period. They set the bar very high for the majors and in
doing so will accelerate the transition.

In all seriousness, I recommend that you spend a few days driving a Tesla, any
model, before making predictions about the future of EVs.

